# Airat Rafailovich Ichmouratov (born 28 June 1973)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Volga Tatar / Russian / Canadian (since 1998) composer

Fantasia On Klezmer Themes - By Airat Ichmouratov















Maxim Vengerov / Stéphane Tétreault play Ichmouratov















Airat Ichmouratov Concerto Grosso Op.28















Airat Ichmouratov "Youth" Overture / "Молодёжная" Увертюра Op.50















Airat Ichmouratov "David of Sassoun" Symphonic Fantasy Op.11






A.Ichmouratov 3 Romances for Viola and Strings.









I.Moderato




II.mv Adagio




III.Largo


----------

